# New 2015 Rogue SL owner CVT and idle questions



## MJL (Mar 14, 2012)

Couple of quick questions. Is there a dipstick for checking the CVT fluid? What is the idle speed supposed to be? Idle speed is a little over 750 rpms and it creeps when I let off the brake. How do I adjust the idle. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2013's and newer CVTs don't have a fill tube/dipstick. They use a charging pipe set that screws into the overflow plug hole that's under the CVT case. You would have to have a Nissan dealer check the fluid level. If you want to add or replace the fluid, I believe the fluid type is Nissan NS-3. Look under the hood for a sticker that will indicate the type of fluid for the CVT. It's best to replace the fluid every 80,000 to 100,000 mi.


According to the FSM, the *No* load* (in P or N position) idle speed is 650 +/- 50 rpm. The idle speed is controlled by the ECU; there is no manual adjustment like they had on the old cars. If you need to bring the idle speed back down to spec, there is a procedure called the "Idle Air Volume Learning" which is a function of ECU to learn the idle air volume that keeps the engine idle speed within the specific range. It must be performed under any of the following conditions:
• Each time the electric throttle control actuator or ECU is replaced.
• Idle speed or ignition timing is out of specification.

Welcome to the new age of auto electronics.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

If you bought a car in Denver and then brought it to LA, wouldn't it just sense the idle air volume at the MAF and keep the ie on 650 all by itself?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Scaramanga said:


> If you bought a car in Denver and then brought it to LA, wouldn't it just sense the idle air volume at the MAF and keep the ie on 650 all by itself?


Normally that's true but maybe the throttle valve was remove for some reason or it's harness connector unpluged. It's also possible the gas pedal sensor was replaced.


----------

